# Mapping Resources > How Do I ??? >  Gimp Mac adding patterns

## apothecaryrose

Hi guys, I'm getting my mac laptop ready to use Gimp as I will be going on a trip home in a few weeks. I haven't figured out how to add patterns or gradients to gimp on a mac. I can't seem to find the folders. My mac runs OS X Lion if that helps in trying to figure out where the folders are. If anyone happens to know how to do this, I would be very appreciate of the advice. 

I did a quick forum search but didn't find any info on this topic so I apologize if this is a repeat.

----------


## Korash

you might want to do a search at the gimptalk site for more info about macs and gimp. You might also want to take a look at the Folders tab in the Preferences Window (You access the Preferences through the menu Edit->Preferences). Expanding the Folders will bring up more options, including Patterns. Click that and I hope you get the location of the Gimp folder(s) where the patterns are stored. At least you do on a windows machine, but I don't see the interface to be THAT different on a mac....I hope that helps

----------


## apothecaryrose

That did it! Thanks for the tip to check the folders in preferences! You are awesome  :Smile:  and have some rep

----------

